# Mouse Movement Recoder? Ist es erlaubt das im Spiel an zu haben?



## Skynet_DE (11. August 2014)

Hallo ich habe Maus Probleme (Win 8.1 Pro siehe auch mein anderen Theard)
Nun habe ich ein Programm gefunden das sich Mouse Movement Recorder nennt
wenn ich das aktiviere dann bewegt die Maus sich völlig anders viel besser als
vorher und ich habe es mal Probehalber angelassen und BF4 gestartet und ich 
bin viel besser mit klar gekommen alles wirkte flüssiger (also die Mausbewegungen)
Ich spiele übrigens mit 199 FPS also eigentlich müsste es ja sowieso flüssig laufen.


----------



## Brehministrator (11. August 2014)

Ich kann jetzt zwar nix konkretes über BF4 und deren "Empfindlichkeit" gegen Bots sagen, aber ganz prinzipiell: Sobald man ein Programm laufen lassen hat, das *irgendwie* in die Maus- oder Tastatursteuerung eingreift (technisch gesehen: entweder per Windows Hardware Hook oder als Filter Driver im Treiberstack), ist es nicht mehr zu unterscheiden, ob überhaupt noch jemand vor'm PC sitzt und zockt, oder ob da die ganze Zeit nur ein Bot läuft. Wenn du das Programm an hast, musst du also damit rechnen, dass das Spiel (oder der Server) feststellt, dass du ein Bot bist (völlig unabhängig von deiner Spielweise, etc.) Und falls das Spiel bzw. der Server gegen Bots vorgeht, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass dich das trifft. Ich würde es also eher lassen. Es sei denn, es ist bekannt, dass BF4 nicht gegen Bots vorgeht. Also vorher bitte über diesen Aspekt informieren.


----------



## Skynet_DE (11. August 2014)

Okay danke das Problem ist ja eigentlich das ich nicht mal weiß was dieses Programm überhaupt macht,
denn eigentlich ist es doch ein Recorder aber immer wenn ich es einschalte läuft meine Maus besser.
Achso das Programm zielt nicht für mich oder ähnliches, die Maus läuft einfach nur völlig geschmeidig


----------



## kero81 (14. August 2014)

Tut meine auch ohne ein dubioses Programm im Hintergrund...


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (17. August 2014)

wieso eigentlich 199 fps?


----------

